# Mes signets ne se synchronisent plus



## danypoune (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
Je fais des sauvegardes régulières sur mon imac mais les signets ne se synchronisent pas avec mon ipad ou iPhone . Comment faire pour que les signets sur mon mac aillent sur mon iPad et iPhone?
Merci


----------



## kasimodem (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Sous réserve que vous utilisiez bien le même compte iCloud sur les 3 appareils, il suffit de cocher Safari dans Réglages / Identifiant Apple / iCloud pour que tous vos signets soit stockés en ligne et synchronisés sur les appareils.


----------



## danypoune (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour
tout est comme vous dites, j'ai refait une synchro sans succès


----------



## kasimodem (1 Novembre 2019)

Version macOS ?
Version iOS ?
Si par exemple vous avez une trop grande différence de version entre Mac et iPhone, iCloud peut ne pas fonctionner correctement.


----------



## danypoune (1 Novembre 2019)

Version mac 10.13.6 (17G8037)
version ipad 9,3,6


----------



## danypoune (1 Novembre 2019)

Si c'est le cas peut on faire une synchro sans iCloud. comme au bon vieux temps??


----------

